# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT)  EMT v3.02.00 Released, Added Lenovo Module & Xiaomi MI10T/10T PRO, MI 10 ULTRA etc

## mohamed73

*Added  Lenovo Module, Supported Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition,  Reset FRP, Reset ID, Partition File Manager,  Read/Reset/Reset&Backup/Restore Screenlocks, Read Userdata etc  functions! Added  Xiaomi MI 10/10T PRO, MI 10 ULTRA etc latest models, Supported Flash,  Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Partition File Manager etc functions!*    *  ADDED   LENOVO MODULE:* Following Models by USB Cable *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Read GPT, Partition File Manager* - ZUK EDGE (Z2X)
- ZUK Z2 PRO (Z2_ROW)
- ZUK Z2 (Z2_PLUS)
- ZUK Z1 (K9)
- VIBE SHOT (ZOOM)
- VIBE Z2/Z2W (Z2T)
- VIBE P1 (PASSION)
- VIBE P2 (KUNTAO)
- Z6 PRO 5G (CREAM)
- Z6 PRO (ZIPPO)
- Z6 (JD20)
- Z6 LITE (KUNLUN2)
- Z5 PRO GT (HEART)
- Z5 PRO (ZAP)
- Z5 (JD2018)
- Z5S (JD2019)
- S5 PRO GT (SPROUT_PLUS)
- S5 PRO (SPROUT) 
Following Models by USB Cable *Read/Reset/Reset&Backup/Restore Screenlocks, Read Userdata*
- ZUK Z1 (K9)
- VIBE SHOT (ZOOM)
- VIBE Z2/Z2W (Z2T)
- VIBE P1 (PASSION)
- VIBE P2 (KUNTAO)  *XIAOMI MODULE:*
Following Models by USB Cable (Auth Service) *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Read GPT, Partition File Manager*
- REDMI K30 PRO (LMI)
- POCO F2 PRO (LMI)
- MI 10 (UMI)
- MI 10 PRO (CMI)
- MI 10 ULTRA (CAS)
- MI 10T/10T PRO (APOLLO)    FIXED  
- Improved software protection system
- Improved write partition speed of Sahara Protocol
- Improved xiaomi qualcomm authencation service
- Fixed Reset ID lock of VIVO Module    INFO   1.About new error prompts after enabled new software protection system. *Error Prompts: Detected Debugging Software...Please Uninstall "XXX" to continue...*
Solution: go to the control panel, uninstall this software and then restart the computer. *Error Prompts: Detected Sniffer Driver...Please Uninstall "XXX" to continue...*
Solution: go to driver directory (c:\windows\system32\drivers\), delete this file and then restart the computer.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

